# RIDE IN RIVERSIDE, October 19Th



## Robertriley (Oct 8, 2014)

Post Ride...Thanks for coming out guys, it was fun and we would like to schedule another ride soon.  It was a good midmonth ride between the coasters ride.  I created a Facebook page for our rides, posting pictures and just keeping touch with each other. https://www.facebook.com/groups/1494330464174366/


Hey guys, 
I'm listing this for one of my friends, Kris.  Please come join us for a mid month ride.

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/in...e-in-riverside-ca-oct-19th.87149/#post-859043

After going on my first ride with Cyclone Coasters of Long Beach on Oct 5th, I started looking around to see if there were any pre war bicycle enthusiasts in the Riverside area. I saw a few older posts with members looking for rides in my area.

I have had shows and BBQ's at my house in the past but we all just sit around and eat. I would like to ride.

If you own a 1901-1957 rider and want to caravan across Riverside and raise heck (that's a joke) come join us.

DATE: Sunday, October 19th
TIME: 9AM
LOCATION: Taco Station - 4088 Mission Inn Ave, Riverside, CA ‎

Route: depart from Taco Station...Market Street to RCC..Riverside Plaza for a bite to eat then return to Taco Station.

Please be on time so we can leave at 9:30AM sharp.

Me and a few friends will be there and if you'd like to join us you're welcome!
Please email me and let me know if you will be attending so I can gauge the magnitude of our force 

ANTIQUECYCLES@yahoo.com

PLEASE tell your fellow collectors about this ride so we can make this a good time!
8 mile ride with lunch at Johnny's Burgers at the Riverside Plaza....there's a selection of restaurants there from Pick up Sticks, Chipotle and Old Fashion burgers at Johnny's. It's an outside mall with plenty of seating and shade. Here's a link to the ride, you may need to register to view it...it's free  (great map tool for future rides too). http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/560269700


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm down


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 8, 2014)

*Thanks Mike*

Bring the other half....and a wallet, I need to clear out some junk.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 8, 2014)

*yes*

I'm there, no really!  I'm at the Taco Station waiting for you guys.


----------



## Monarky (Oct 8, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> Bring the other half....and a wallet, I need to clear out some junk.




Mr. Robertriley,  I look forward to joining you guys, since I'm down the street from you in Ontario.  So please count me in count me in, it about time that we get something going on here in the IE.  Thanks Monarky.


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 8, 2014)

Sounds good, not sure yet if I can make it yet and then there is the Flabob cafe...blah...lol


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 8, 2014)

*Hey dave...lol*

Dave.....I didn't think that you were that high maintenance.  I'll have to check with Kris and see if we can change it to the Mission Inn for you.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 8, 2014)

Monarky said:


> Mr. Robertriley,  I look forward to joining you guys, since I'm down the street from you in Ontario.  So please count me in count me in, it about time that we get something going on here in the IE.  Thanks Monarky.




it will be nice to finally meet you I see your post pop up from time to time.  Luckykat set up a real nice ride once but it don't think there was much follow up after that.


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 9, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> Dave.....I didn't think that you were that high maintenance.  I'll have to check with Kris and see if we can change it to the Mission Inn for you.




Hey, this belly is proof, quality _creates_ quantity...


----------



## Monarky (Oct 9, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> it will be nice to finally meet you I see your post pop up from time to time.  Luckykat set up a real nice ride once but it don't think there was much follow up after that.




The same with me I always see your post and cool looking bikes and have been waiting for the day to meet up.  Well maybe we can make this first ride a more frequent event.  I know a bunch of other guys here in the Chino area that also ride prewar and vintage bicycles.  So I will let them know, see you then and stay cool.  Monarky


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 9, 2014)

Rides in the IE? What's next, a Valley of the Dirt People Ride in Lancaster???


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 12, 2014)

*How are we looking on this ride?*

How are we looking on this ride?


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 12, 2014)

*Sounds like fun*

I think I can make it, weather should be nice....


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 15, 2014)

*Here's a map*

8 mile ride with lunch at Johnny's Burgers at the Riverside Plaza....there's a selection of restaurants there from Pick up Sticks, Chipotle and Old Fashion burgers at Johnny's.   It's an outside mall with plenty of seating and shade.  Here's a link to the ride, you may need to register to view it...it's free  (great map tool for future rides too). http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/560269700


----------



## kevin x (Oct 17, 2014)

*Middle Weights*



Robertriley said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm listing this for one of my friends, Kris.  Please come join us for a mid month ride.
> 
> http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/in...e-in-riverside-ca-oct-19th.87149/#post-859043
> ...






Hey Robert, I noticed you stopped at '57 for welcome bike types. Can I bring a '60s middleweight?  I can't make this time but would like to come in the future.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 17, 2014)

*Absolutely ...... Bring it out*

Absolutely, If it has two wheels......bring it....heck, it can have three or four, i don't care.   We are inviting anyone that has a bike to ride.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 17, 2014)

*Bikes*

The more the merrier! It's all about riding any old bike.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 18, 2014)

*Im riding down there from my house*

Some of you guys can meet me at my house at 8... Leaving at 8:30 sharp to ride down there..2-3 miles


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 18, 2014)

I'll meet you at your house by 7:45-8


----------



## larock65 (Oct 19, 2014)

*It's on!*

See you boys in the morning!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 19, 2014)

*Great First Ride!*

Congrads on hosting your first Riverside Ride guys! Had a great time. Hope to make it again next month. See you at the next Monrovia ride!


----------



## larock65 (Oct 19, 2014)

*Great first ride!*

Thanks for hosting a great ride guys! 
Not a bad turnout for a first time gathering.


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 19, 2014)

I had a blast! great ride, great weather and great company. Nice turn out as well.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Monarky (Oct 19, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Congrads on hosting your first Riverside Ride guys! Had a great time. Hope to make it again next month. See you at the next Monrovia ride!





Hey guys I had a great time riding today and finally meeting other fellow CABE members in person.  I'm looking forward to the next ride and I hope to bring others from the IE to the next ride.  Thanks again aka: Robertriley for setting this up.  Monarky


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 19, 2014)

I double tapped on pic like it was fn instagram. .. so thumbs up instead


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 19, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


>



Last bike yours right?


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 19, 2014)

*Join us on face book for more rides and events*

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1494330464174366/


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 19, 2014)

Si Señor. Got the ol girl back on the road.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 19, 2014)

*ol girl*



fordmike65 said:


> Si Señor. Got the ol girl back on the road.




Hey....don't talk about my wife that way...lol


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 19, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> Hey....don't talk about my wife that way...lol





No offense,but I rode her all day long...Just got off her a lil bit ago actually


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 19, 2014)

*That was the best one of the day!*



fordmike65 said:


> No offense,but I rode her all day long...Just got off her a lil bit ago actually




lmao!   She's going to kill you!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 19, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1494330464174366/




Screw Facebook. The Cabe rules!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 19, 2014)

*Cabes always first brother*

Using them all and facebook will help up gather more bike sick fools like us


----------



## Monarky (Oct 19, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> Using them all and facebook will help up gather more bike sick fools like us




Hey Chris, so what are you going  to name this new group?


----------



## mart909 (Oct 20, 2014)

*Riverside ride*

I will  like  make for your next ride  in riverside  with some friends. ride and hang out monarky sent some me pic of the ride . nice bikes everyone


----------

